# Programm zu fertigstellen



## Hachmed (14. Jan 2010)

Hallo.
Ich habe in kleines Spielchen geschrieben und mit eclipse getestet. 
Es funktioniert wunderbar, aber jetzt weiß ich leider nicht weiter.
Damit das Programm auch außerhalb von eclipse funktionieren soll, muss man auf _EXPORT_
klicken, aber weiter weiß ich nicht. 
Ich hab's aufs geradewohl mal versucht und das programm auf den desktop gespeichert.
Wenn ich jetzt aber mit doppelklick starten will kommt folgende Meldung:

_Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
C:\Users\Benutzername\Desktop\Spiel.jar_
Was genau ist eine Manifest-Datei?
Hab' hier im Forum und bei Google schon nach einer Anleitung für Eclipse gesucht-nada.
Hat jemand eine Idee? 
Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Atze (14. Jan 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## SegFault (20. Jan 2010)

Normalerweise legt Eclipse die Manifest Datei doch selbst an? File->Export As->jar Archiv 
Dort muss man dann noch die Startkonfiguration auswählen und einen Pfad und Dateinamen angeben. 

Nutürlich ist es nicht schlecht, trotz allem zu wissen, wie eine Manifest Datei aussehen muss bzw aussehen könnte.


----------

